# Facebook app



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

Can anyone else "like"a post within a post? I dont have the like button option on comments within a xomment like some people do. Weird. I uave the like button on the top right to like the original comment but not others.

Hope this made sense. I sound like a valley girl. Haha

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

I can I am on Version 1.6.4 © Facebook 2011

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

